# Brian Shaw WSM 2013 Deadlift Training/985 lb Deadlift



## darksidefitness (Aug 3, 2013)

Brian Shaw WSM 2013 Deadlift Training/985 lb Deadlift - YouTube


----------



## darksidefitness (Aug 3, 2013)

In my opinion the 925 looks better and stronger than the 880. Strongman in the house!!!


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 3, 2013)

Thats one strong SOB


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 3, 2013)

He's a beast I've always loved watching wsm competitions they're great motivation to what u can achieve with dedication.
P


----------



## darksidefitness (Aug 3, 2013)

^^^Yes sir^^^^


----------



## OMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

That dude is one strong mofo.  
What that stuff i see strong men inhale before crazy lifts.   Ive seen Ryan Kennelly inhale some stuff before his crazy lifts.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 3, 2013)

OMAR said:


> That dude is one strong mofo.
> What that stuff i see strong men inhale before crazy lifts.   Ive seen Ryan Kennelly inhale some stuff before his crazy lifts.



Smelling salt...ammonia...clears ur mind


----------

